# Holding the door open for people that are far away...



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't know why but this cracks me up. I think it's because I have done it unintentionally before.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I've done it unintentionally before too. It's so ****ing awkward... I can't figure out where exactly the line is drawn... Where is "close enough" for me to hold the door, and where does "too far" start? I don't want to be an ******* and slam the door on someone, but I don't want to be an idiot and make them feel like they need to walk faster because I'm waiting on them... So so so awkward...


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

MrGilligan said:


> I've done it unintentionally before too. It's so ****ing awkward... I can't figure out where exactly the line is drawn... Where is "close enough" for me to hold the door, and where does "too far" start? I don't want to be an ******* and slam the door on someone, but I don't want to be an idiot and make them feel like they need to walk faster because I'm waiting on them... So so so awkward...


yeah exactly haha


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:lol I've done this a few times, but I don't think it was as extreme as what that guy just did. I think it gets awkward if it takes longer than around 3 seconds.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

I only do that when its an old person


----------



## Thefriendlystranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I just slam the doors at peoples face becouse i know they would dothe same for me...


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Hahah, it's weird. I remember someone holding the door for me. I was thinking : " Nooo.... don't hold the doors, I'm still quite far"


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

:lol The other day I opened a door and there was someone who seemed on the border between being too far away or not, and I decided to let the door shut... but I felt kind of guilty afterward. It was either that or feeling awkward holding it longer than normal.

It's upsetting when people don't even hold the door for an extra second when I'm _directly_ behind them though, which I always do for others.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That was funny. lmao What if it was someone walking in super slow motion? :haha


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I hate it whenever people would hold the door open for me when I am like 50 feet away from them. They make me speed up.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Haaa, that's funny. I've never done it, it looks like it is too awkward!! But it looks so funny seeing this guy standing there with an open door while others walk on over. It's almost _too _nice to do that lol.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Haha I do that sometimes. It's not something that I really worry about though haha


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

This is so freaking funny. I liked the one with the group walking together. And then the guy with the gray sweater choosing the other door lol


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I have sleepless nights thinking about this kind of stuff...


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Dreamscape said:


> :lol The other day I opened a door and there was someone who seemed on the border between being too far away or not, and I decided to let the door shut... but I felt kind of guilty afterward. It was either that or feeling awkward holding it longer than normal.
> 
> It's upsetting when people don't even hold the door for an extra second when I'm _directly_ behind them though, which I always do for others.


This happens to me all the time! I usually err on the side of holding it open when they're too far away, rather than seem rude if I let it shut. But I try to not be as extreme as the guy in the video--lol!

I do try to alter my pace so that I can avoid this situation all together.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Where does it go from "you're too far away" to "I just slammed the door in your face"? That is the eternal question. :um


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Man I think about this too much as well. I just hold if if they're about right behind me or if its a girl, I'll wait lol. Otherwise, have fun opening the door.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

An awkward turtle situation for sure.


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> I hate it whenever people would hold the door open for me when I am like 50 feet away from them. They make me speed up.


My rule of thumb is that if the person is slightly more than an arm's length away from the door I hold it for them otherwise there is no point.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I was holding the door open for awhile for this one girl who I thought was walking in the place I was just coming out of. She walks by me and laughs and says "I'm not going in there I'm just throwing this away in the trashcan over there" lol. 

But after seeing this video I can just laugh at myself when I do this now. It has almost made the situation not as awkward for me..


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

I have to speed up my walking pace when someone holds the door open for me and I'm too far away, lol. Also done it before.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn, I can't see the video.. something wrong with my computer.. 

But yes, this is a funny topic. :b I hate it when I hold the door for more than a couple of seconds for someone. But I don't do it that often unless it's an elderly person, disabled or woman carrying fifty babies in her arms. 

It's sooo awkward when someone is holding it for me and I'm too far. I feel like I have to sprint for it, then I say thanks out of breath... so awkward.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh goodness...I do this so often! :lol 

Then again, I've been the person the door is being held open for quite a lot as well.
There's a certain corridor in college between my building and the library that has a set of doors either end and usually the person walking ahead of you will hold the door for you and you'll hold it for the next person etc
I tend to amble more than walk though :lol so sometimes the person walking ahead of me will expect me to be closer behind them than I am and will be standing there, holding the second set of doors open, when I'm still halfway down the corridor.

Then comes time for the awkward walk-jog! :lol :lol

Oh good manners can be quite awkward sometimes....:b


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I hate that so much. People stand there holding a door, staring at you for five minutes, forcing you to run when they could simply move on and let you do the terrible, strenuous work of pushing on a door for yourself.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll deliberately walk a little faster or slower if a person in front of me is going to open a door and possibly hold it awhile. This backfires when I slow down so you'd think there'd be no ambiguity only for them to STILL hold the door. :doh Similarly, I'll speed up or slow down a bit before getting to a door if someone is behind me.

And yeah, I have sometimes done this. Sometimes it's easier to hold it and maybe make people take the last few steps quickly than wonder if you were kind of a jerk for intentionally acting like you didn't notice them back there.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I still do this from time to time.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah, this guy purposely tries to be awkward in his videos. A lot of the stuff he does I just do naturally lol.


----------

